# Lebron James



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm tired of hearing about Lebron James! The NBA has to be one of my least favorite sports, mainly because of the money they make compared to other professional sports. All this Lebron James talk is making me sick, cause they(ESPN mainly) are making it out like Lebron James can pick the coach, players that come with him and the entire staff just to play for a team LOL. What do you guys think about all of this, thanks for reading, have a great day, bye.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

I always like talking basketball 
Lebron IS the best basketball player today. Period. Kobe had his time and its over. Lebron is here and right now me and at least half of NBA fans out there think he is the best. And basketball is second or third sport in the US. So a sport televison talking about one of most important sports biggest stars? And there is all this talk about him leaving Cavs and going somwhere else...And at summer time, there are no sport events (beside World Cup) to talk about and if they talked about WC all the time then that would get boring. It's completly natural for a sport station to be talking about Lebron James.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

nusster said:


> It's completly natural for a sport station to be talking about Lebron James.


Were in the middle of baseball season, and their spending more time on where Lebron James will end up than baseball highlights, and it should be the other way around.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan9 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm tired of hearing about Lebron James! *The NBA has to be one of my least favorite sports*, mainly because of the money they make compared to other professional sports. All this Lebron James talk is making me sick, cause they(ESPN mainly) are making it out like Lebron James can pick the coach, players that come with him and the entire staff just to play for a team LOL. What do you guys think about all of this, thanks for reading, have a great day, bye.


and the UFC has got to be my favourite sport ...

NBA = UFC = Sporting organisation
Basketball = MMA = Sport

Anyway, I just want LBJ to settle on a team so the NBA can move on and so other free agents get some love!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Not a fan of NBA...I love playing pick up games but I cant stand to watch it. So when I hear all the talk about free agent this free agent that it just turns to BLAH BLAH BLAH yakety smakety. A few of my friends are all into it but to each his own


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

LeBron is set to announce his decision on Thursday night, 9p EST on ESPN.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I can't pretend that I'm not a little excited now that Bosh is in Cleveland, Stoudamire is in New York, and Rose is in Chicago. I agree with what you are saying about Basketball being stupid and boring....and for the regular season it is. But Playoff basketball is fantastic, I haven't watched a regular season game in ten years but I'll always catch the series playoff.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Bosh is in Cleveland


Bosh is going to Miami. I don't think basketball is stupid, I just don't watch it as much as I use too. Plus, it doesn't help that I get to watch the worst team in the league on TV here, that being the Grizzlies LOL!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360911


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Boozer signed a 5-year deal with the Bulls a couple of hours ago. 
An interesting off-season so far.

So, is this the new NBA thread? :confused02:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> So, is this the new NBA thread? :confused02:


I was just curious about how you guys felt about the Lebron situation is all.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

He ended up going with Wade and Bosh to Miami.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad I live across the street from the American Airlines Arena in downtown Miami :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oi who else thinks this is BS, miami is now a fantasy team, at least my SUPER LAKERS will still stop them in their tracks


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Cleveland's majority owner isn't very happy. But, when all is said and done, I wouldn't want to play for him either.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oi who else thinks this is BS, miami is now a fantasy team, at least my SUPER LAKERS will still stop them in their tracks


I wonder if all of their ball hog egos will be able to co-exist LOL.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Derek Fisher is set to meet with Miami tomorrow. If they pick him up, they are truly becoming a fantasy team. Not to mention, Fisher was a _huge_ part of the Lakers being so successful this past season.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Derek Fisher is set to meet with Miami tomorrow. If they pick him up, they are truly becoming a fantasy team. Not to mention, Fisher was a _huge_ part of the Lakers being so successful this past season.


They just signed Mike Miller too, I thought I saw that on ESPN yesterday, maybe not LOL.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hopefully EGOS COLLIDE


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mariefelipe said:


> I'm now tired of hearing things about LBJ. I'm not a huge fan but I like LeBron. What's wrong with LeBron leaving Cleveland? His contract is over with the Cavs. So get over it! I believe that he has all the right to choose and join which team he wants to.
> True that it is sad and frustrating for the Cavs that their hero had just leave them, but it is also time to prove the world that they are still the strong cavs w/out LeBron :thumb02:


would have been nice if he stayed in his hometown that hasnt won anything major in over 50 years, and they were offering him 330mil more than anyone else.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> would have been nice if he stayed in his hometown that hasnt won anything major in over 50 years, and they were offering him 330mil more than anyone else.


There becomes a point when winning is more important than money. He'll never get a ring with Cleveland.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> There becomes a point when winning is more important than money. He'll never get a ring with Cleveland.


Exactly, i respect him to have the balls and actually leave as well


----------

